# Sad/Melancholy Slow Orchestral



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok, I know there are threads similar to this, but I'm looking for something a little more specific... I'm looking for orchestral, or at least heavy use og of strings, that is a very sorrowful, emotional minor-key piece. Now I'm big into Classical already, so I know of the common, Beethoven's 3rd and 7th, Mahler's 5th, Satie,Tchaikovsky's 6th, etc. While it might sound a little crazy, the type I'm looking for is the D-minor introduction to Haydn's "London" symphony.




I absolutely LOVE the way he adds so much emotion during those lush string moments by having some strings playing the simple motif (0:20) then having the other strings follow up with a short, somewhat sighing motif of their own (0:25). Amongst the commonly suggested works Albinoni's Adagio is the closest thing I've found. The biggest qualities I'm looking for are for it to be slow an quiet, be in a minor key, and preferably be orchestral. I've also tried searching for funeral marches, but I haven't found the type I'm looking for yet. Again, not looking for something dark, looking for something more sorrowful and heart-aching. Anyways, thanks in advance everyone. Look forward to the suggestions!!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Ase's Death by Greig


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If you like something more modern, these two are profoundly sorrowful, even depressing:

1) Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony no. 5
2) Gavin Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic

I remember the first time I ever put the Silvestrov on at home and the wife came into the room and said "God, who died?"


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I think this fits most of the criteria:






And then there's this:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The last night at home of a man sentenced to the gulag:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Symphony of Sorrows...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent performance of Samuel Barber's Adagio… others...


----------



## YTS (Oct 22, 2017)

Peer Gynt: Death of Aase


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Let me go ahead and say thank you all!! I'm loving these!!! Granted, I have heard some of these, like the Symphony of Sorrows and Barber's Adagio for Strings, but these are excellent recommendations!! Also, while I've heard Beethoven's14th String Quartet before, I've never heard it performed by an orchestra before!! That REALLY adds something to it for me!!! Wow!! Again, great suggestions everyone, thanks!!!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And of course, this rather well known bit:


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6, 4th mvt. Hard to get much more sorrowful than this:





Edit: just noticed you already know about Tchaik 6, so here's another you might enjoy- Elgar's Sospiri, a not-as-well-known yet beautiful piece:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Seems like it's time to dig out Howard Skempton's 'Lento' again


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

This seems like a suitable place for the finest symphony ever


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The opening movement of the van Gilse Third Symphony, starting in a trough of despond


----------



## qoppa (Aug 23, 2018)

Second movement of Fauré's second cello sonata.


----------

